# Hamm 2012



## Heeb (Jul 31, 2010)

Are there any dates for the shows next year yet?


----------



## Luca_89 (Jun 12, 2011)

I was just about to ask this same question


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

I'd also be interested. Also is anyone running coach trips to just one venue? I can't do the hotel stop-overs (unfortunately)


----------



## The Gex Files (May 22, 2008)

The dates are:

10-03-2012
09-06-2012
08-09-2012
08-12-2012


----------



## sizedoesn'tmatter (Jan 24, 2009)

The Gex Files said:


> The dates are:
> 
> 10-03-2012
> 09-06-2012
> ...


If anyone is running one-day coach trips please let me know :2thumb:


----------



## DragonHelm (Nov 8, 2010)

sizedoesn'tmatter said:


> If anyone is running one-day coach trips please let me know :2thumb:


yes me to. Would love to go to the hamm show i dont drive.


----------



## dcap (Sep 3, 2011)

just found this link
www.COACHTOTHESHOW.com - Home Page.

_Hamm 9th June 2012

Latest News For this Show.
Many trips are spent fretting about traffic, trains, passengers, time and good old customs.

Following a tried and tested route, we are once again embarking on a two day trip to Hamm.

Hamm on Saturday the 9th June and return home refreshed on Sunday 10th June.​_


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

is there a website for this that tells info and times prices as i live in germany and would like to go??


----------



## bhayward (Feb 25, 2012)

bhayward said:


> is there a website for this that tells info and times prices as i live in germany and would like to go??


anyone??


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

Just Google -)

..:: Terraristika Hamm ::.. - Home


----------

